# Orchestra of the year, Grammophone magazine.



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

https://www.surveygizmo.com/s3/5047802/Gramophone-Classical-Music-Awards-2019
Was reminded of this survey. I voted for Les Siecles  Really don't have a very good reason why, but I listen to them once in a while and think they have a nice varied repertory and sound rich and full. So do probably the other nomminees too...


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Hong Kong PO being a dark horse in an otherwise rather traditional field?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I didn't think it was entirely obvious who were chosen


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I understand the winner is announced in October. 

Hope they know their procedures stuff, since these days there's a risk of this voting being 'helped along' in some ways ... there's some financial gain to win with this award.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

If you would like to vote there's 24 hours left. Follow link in the first post


----------

